# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  بازکردن فایل dat

## mortezajon

سلام یه نرمافزار مولتی مدیا دارم فایل های داخلش .dat هستن چطوری بازشون کنم 
یه نمونه هم قرار دادم با یه سایت فایل dat بهش دادم این اطلاعات داد بهم 
 JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.01
فایل اصلی
M2-3499.rar

----------


## SlowCode

سلام
فرمت Dat رو پاک کن به جاش بنویس jpg
به همین سادگی :لبخند:

----------

